# Spanish Cedar for-sale?



## IsellSpanishCedar (Aug 31, 2010)

kghjk


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

You could list it on http://www.woodweb.com/ Some furniture makers perfer air dried lumber . If it has bugs then you may have a problem moving it . Put it on woodweb with some pictures , you my get some interest there .


----------



## IsellSpanishCedar (Aug 31, 2010)

Gracias = Thank you for the info!!!


----------

